# Dashcam Legality/Issues/Ideas



## CRod (Feb 1, 2016)

I am new to this forum.

Just signed up to drive Uber last week but have one big issue keeping me from getting on the road. Installing a dash cam for my safety from false accusations.

I have looked around and done my research extensively on this but still have concerns. I purchased the Falcon F360 HD but haven't installed it yet. Here are some of my concerns though.

1. I understand that, since I am in CA, I need to have a notice in my car saying video and audio recording is in progress. Check! I got stickers made for my car that say "For safety purposes, audio and video recording in progress."

2. False accusations: This is the main reason why I wouldn't drive without a camera. Simply because there is no way of knowing who's getting in your car. I like to think that people are generally nice but...

Here's a bad scenario that keeps playing in my head. Say you get accused falsely for touching your passenger inappropriately or worse, rape. From what I've read, you'd get arrested no questions asked. It's perhaps just the way things are right now.

Then you go through lawyers etc. and get your video shown to them. Apparently it could take them months before they determine whether the video is genuine. In that time you are sitting in jail. There was one case I read about where the driver recently got exonerated after four months in jail but only after they determined the audio he had recorded was genuine.

3. People declining consent after getting in your car and seeing a camera. What do you do then? If it were up to me I wouldn't drive anyone with the camera off. So I would politely tell the passenger to find another ride and contact Uber about it immediately after canceling the ride.

4. I read about another case where a driver dropped a person off to the airport and then allegedly tried to break into her apartment in broad daylight (1 PM I think). There was someone in the house who saw the guy trying to break in and told police it looked like the Uber driver. Guy gets arrested and I haven't heard more about it again.

Did he really do it? I don't know. What if the guy breaking in was someone else who looked like the driver? I know the odds of that are remote but hey. Stuff happens.

The advantage of having your dash cam on all the time would be to prove you were elsewhere at the time of the break in. Also, I would keep my Uber app on till I got home and done for the day. That way your location can be tracked. And Uber is known to hand over information like that to law enforcement.

///SORRY THIS POST IS SO LONG///

So here's my plan if I ever get on the road.

- Install the Falcon F360 and have it on the moment I get in my car till I'm done for the day.

- Only drive daytime hours. Almost 99% of bad incidents happen at night. At least that's what I've been reading. My other job is working from home with flexible hours. Which means I can do it at night and be on the road during daytime.

- Save all video at the end of the day on an external hard drive. I have found software and compression that will save video in small file sizes. Right now I can compress a 1-hour clip to about 360 MB. Which means if I drive 3 hours a day on average, I can have each day's driving saved in 1GB of video files.

The reason why I'd keep the recordings for at least a few months before I delete them is because I think you can get falsely accused at any time. A few days, even a few weeks after driving a passenger. So better to have some evidence of your innocence than none at all.

- I would never upload the video to any site or share with anyone. That's lame and has a myriad of repercussions. Video is only for my safety and to prove my innocence if the need ever arises.

So what do you guys think? I'm really on the fence about getting into the driver's seat for these reasons (and a few more which I may post about later in this thread). Call it paranoia but I'm not ready to lose everything I've worked so hard for just because of one unruly Uber rider.

Thanks for reading and any input will be appreciated.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

You and I think very much alike. I've had a BlackVue 650 two camera setup in my car for some time. I've recently started driving for UberX. I have the same concerns as you. I've just yesterday moved the rear camera from the rear window to the front windscreen, looking into the car. To ease any concerns my passengers may have about being recorded, I've put the camera in front of me, not in the centre of the windscreen. I figure that I only need to confirm that I didn't do anything inappropriate and recording me should do that. The front seat passenger is still visible but only in the far side of the image. Likewise the rear seat passengers. Like you, I'm also going to be saving recordings to a hard disk for some months.



CRod said:


> So I would politely tell the passenger to find another ride and contact Uber about it immediately after canceling the ride.


Sorry, but Uber will not take such a reasonable approach. 
I asked Uber about video recording and their response was:
"As an independent contractor, it is your choice as to whether or not you'd like to have a camera in your car. That said, it is important that you follow local regulations regarding proper disclosure of any recording that you do, and we do find that riders tend to find being recorded an uncomfortable experience, *which may impact your ratings.*" (My emphasis, ratings are Uber's big stick.)


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

Don't spend money on a dash cam and don't waste your time driving for uber. It will cost your more money then you will make. You can make out better working at a fast food joint and you will at lest get some benefits.


----------



## Transporter33 (Jan 2, 2016)

G


CRod said:


> I am new to this forum.
> 
> Just signed up to drive Uber last week but have one big issue keeping me from getting on the road. Installing a dash cam for my safety from false accusations.
> 
> ...


did not read whole thing too long sorry... But defenatly have camera they don't like it they can call other driver. There was guy in chicago news got accused of raping girl got arrested same day after been in jail he was able to show them dash cam video that proved that file lied ( she kiss him in a chick and he said no thank u) some like that then she got mad and said he raped her... Do what u scared of more? People not liking it? Or even trying to sue u? Or throwing u in jail for shit u did not do? Plus there can be millions of situations u can't predict but if u have footage if them braking the law it is better them not to have it.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

bestpals said:


> You can make out better working at a fast food joint and you will at lest get some benefits.


So, bestpals, are you working in a fast food restaurant, or are you driving for Uber?
If you're working in a fast food restaurant, why are you active in the UberPeople's Forum?


----------



## Transporter33 (Jan 2, 2016)

Ones u join mafia , u can't leave it)))


MyRedUber said:


> So, bestpals, are you working in a fast food restaurant, or are you driving for Uber?
> If you're working in a fast food restaurant, why are you active in the UberPeople's Forum?


u


----------



## JohnLange123 (Feb 2, 2016)

Definitely get and install a Dash Cam in case of any issue occurs, is like a insurance. I have a 8 camera dash cam installed that records the exterior and interior of the vehicle. Search for Furious S8 - FURIOUS SURVEILLANCE FROM 8 ANGLES AT A TIME on you tube to see it in action.


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

MyRedUber said:


> So, bestpals, are you working in a fast food restaurant, or are you driving for Uber?
> If you're working in a fast food restaurant, why are you active in the UberPeople's Forum?


I stopped driving for uber on Jan 9, 2016 when they decided to decimate our rates. But I am still interested in what is going on in the forums.


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

Supreme court ruled that your car, as long as you own it, counts as your private property. Therefore, you do not need to ask the passenger before filming it.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

bestpals said:


> I stopped driving for uber on Jan 9, 2016 when they decided to decimate our rates.


Good to see you walking the talk. 
Too many people here don't take their own advice.


----------

